
Tips for Optimizing Linux Memory Usage (1994) - brudgers
http://m.linuxjournal.com/article/2770
======
waterhouse
The link redirects to www.linuxjournal.com. If you remove the "m." from the
address, it works.

------
cardiffspaceman
Is Linux anything like what it was like in 1994?

~~~
brudgers
The article is referenced by the Arch Linux FAQ in response to _Why is Arch
Linux Using All My RAM?_

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FAQ](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/FAQ)

It's a useful model.

------
cbd1984
Working link:
[http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2770](http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/2770)

